# Online developer for explicit photos?



## asdf_msc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey there. The other day I read a suggestion to use Mpix to have some adult prints printed. Clearly their definition of adult and mine differ greatly, as all but one of my prints was rejected! 

Anyone know of a quality site that will securely print "pornographic" work (all legal and fairly tame, but pornographic nevertheless). I'm very surprised at how many well-known printers turn that business away..


Also it's getting a bit late now, but was hoping to get these done by valentine's day if there are any options that might be a bit speedier than others. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tee (Feb 4, 2013)

Try Blue Cube Imaging.  They do great work and I'm pretty sure he'll print what you need.  He does a lot of printing for photographers on Model Mayhem, some who do artistic nudes.  

Online Printing - Blue Cube Imaging


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny this thread popped up because a lady came in the shop today to ask if we'd print her photos.  Went on to claim she tried the kiosk at wal mart and when she went to pick them up they said no and they shredded them.

It was pretty much graphic in that she had a cock in her mouth and between her breasts.   She said she wanted to give them to her man for V day.  They were actually well shot too.  lol.

Needless to say we printed them for her, as we see all types in there.  Many labs don't want to deal with it for liability reasons.  We are actually instructed to report instantly to police if there are any children/minors involved.  

I'm sure most labs don't deal with porn for such reasons.  Not just minors, but many other legal aspects they'd rather not deal with.

Not much help, but I thought I'd comment as it matched my funny experience today.  I don't know of any online labs that will do them.  I'm sure there are, but unaware.  If you wanted to pay postage and stuff like that, I can ask the boss if she'd print your stuff out.  We have online ordering....which comes straight to our server...we've done nude calendars before from online customers, but they usually check with us first to make sure A. we expect it and B. we keep it confidential.

If interested I'll ask, but since you're not local...I am not sure, and a bit doubtful, she'll do it.  *shrugs*


----------



## asdf_msc (Feb 4, 2013)

Just found that one a few minutes ago. After wasting $4 shipping on one print with mpix, I'm gonna have to wait it out for a return email to confirm what his content restrictions are, unless someone else can say for sure. Thanks for the suggestion!

Haha.. shredded the customer copy but kept the employee copy I'm sure! They can have your porn, they just don't wanna sell it to you.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 4, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> Funny this thread popped up because a lady came in the shop today to ask if we'd print her photos.  Went on to claim she tried the kiosk at wal mart and when she went to pick them up they said no and they shredded them.
> 
> It was pretty much graphic in that she had a cock in her mouth and between her breasts.   She said she wanted to give them to her man for V day.  They were actually well shot too.  lol.
> 
> ...




...pics or it didn't happen                lol


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 4, 2013)

ratssass said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > Funny this thread popped up because a lady came in the shop today to ask if we'd print her photos.  Went on to claim she tried the kiosk at wal mart and when she went to pick them up they said no and they shredded them.
> ...



lawsuit waiting to happen.  lol. 

I don't take much seriously these days, but customer privacy is one of them.  ;-)


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

I know certain places just have a kiosk that prints them right there and no one can  see what you are printing except for you.


----------



## asdf_msc (Feb 4, 2013)

True. What size can they print, though and at what quality? I thought about that, and also thought about kids and parents wandering around behind me catching quick glances of my naughty thumbnails and getting me kicked out...


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

asdf_msc said:


> True. What size can they print, though and at what quality? I thought about that, and also thought about kids and parents wandering around behind me catching quick glances of my naughty thumbnails and getting me kicked out...



I think 8x10 max and depending if they have serviced the kiosk determines the quality.

I printed sever copies of my bare backside as a gag gift for a friend at the local drug store, no eyebrows were raised.

Of course I have a dashing backside.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty sure wal mart has such things...just maybe not the one the lady I had today tried to use.  I know I've used them before. Only problem is wal mart prints blow....pun intended.

They are usually very noisy, and their black and whites are often shades of green and purple.  Really horrible machines.

Runnah is correct, 8x10 and below is the limit of the self serve kiosks.


----------

